# National Service Dogs’ Easter Egg Hunt for Dogs



## Hearts of Gold (Dec 18, 2010)

Oliver has his game face on for this Friday's egg hunt!










More info from NSD

If you haven't already register for our Easter Egg Hunt for Dogs, this is the perfect week to do so!

Easter Egg Hunt for Dogs and their Families
As a participant of one of our previous Easter Egg Hunts, I’d like to remind you that we will be hosting the Hunt in a city near you very soon: Barrie, Brampton, Calgary, Guelph, Kitchener, London, Oakville, St. Catharines, and Windsor.

The Hunt will be held on Good Friday, March 29 at 11:00 a.m. sharp, with registration starting at 10:00 a.m. at each location. Please note: Calgary registration starts at 9:00 a.m. and the Hunt begins at 10:00 a.m. 

I encourage you to register online and start collecting pledges today! Registering online will save you time on the day of the Hunt and allows your friends and family to sponsor you and receive a tax receipt by e-mail. Offline registration and pledge forms can be printed from our website as well.

National Service Dogs receives no government funding and places all of our dogs free of charge to approved clients. Any support you can provide in collecting pledges is greatly appreciated and will go a long way in improving the lives of our clients.

Please visit our website to register for the 2013 Easter Egg Hunt and start fundraising now to help us reach our goal of raising $110,000 for children with autism.

If you raise over $100, you will receive a free t-shirt. Additionally, there will be prizes for the top three fundraisers from each Hunt location.

Register and start fundraising today! 
Easter Egg Hunt For Dogs | National Service Dogs

Please note: A small increase has been made to the registration fee for 2013. New reg fee: $25

Thank you for your support!


Lindsay Havlin
Communications & Stakeholder Relations Manager
National Service Dogs 
P: 519-623-4188, ext. 10
F: 519-623-9997
E: [email protected]

New Mailing Address: 1286 Cedar Creek Road, Cambridge, Ontario N1R 5S5

Events & Updates!
• Check out our exciting third party events!

Connect With Us!
• Sign up for our e-newsletter here!
• Read the latest issue of "The Scoop."
• Become a fan on Facebook.


----------

